# New audio setup



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

i am looking into buying a system for my ride, but I dont know shyt about car audio? can some one help me out. I am looking to buy something simple something like a head unit (cd player) speakers (all around) I dont know if I should get two 10 inch subs, or just one 12 inch sub? and amps. help a homie out thanx!  heres my ride:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

you can fit a pair of sealed 12s on the rear deck between the cylinders...

your choice in equipment ultimately depends on your budget.

Im partial to Pioneer cd players


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

well im not trying to spend more than $1,200? do you guys think i could get some nice quality equipment with that budget? i want good quality not no cheap shyt


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 3 2006, 08:53 AM~5361647
> *well im not trying to spend more than $1,200? do you guys think i could get some nice quality equipment with that budget? i want good quality not no cheap shyt
> *


[yes]


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

i just spent a lil more than 1,300 for some audio equipment, i got two 10inch subs, an amp, new speakers front and back, a head unit and some wires etc..., ill post pics later!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 3 2006, 05:37 PM~5364642
> *i just spent a lil more than 1,300 for some audio equipment, i got two 10inch subs, an amp, new speakers front and back, a head unit and some wires etc..., ill post pics later!
> *


did you get a kiss before you got fucked?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 3 2006, 09:27 PM~5365876
> *did you get a kiss before you got fucked?
> *


it's really annoying when people try to sound like smart asses, if your gonna say something like that follow it up with "you should've only paid this" or suggest something else other than your smart ass comments :uh:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 3 2006, 07:59 PM~5366104
> *it's really annoying when people try to sound like smart asses, if your gonna say something like that follow it up with "you should've only paid this" or suggest something else other than your smart ass comments :uh:
> *


Pit knows whats up, you paid too much. Whats up Pit, I got some more T3000's laying around and some APX's :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

ok i went to the store and basicly told them what i was looking to get out of my system (im new to this so i dont know much) so what the guy suggested i pretty much bought, so far ive heard people tell me i paid too much but i wanna get more opinions, if the stuff i got isnt worth it i could always return it so it aint a prob just let me know here are some pics


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

*i got 2 10inch subs with a box*


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 3 2006, 10:24 PM~5366274
> *Pit knows whats up, you paid too much. Whats up Pit, I got some more T3000's laying around and some APX's  :cheesy:
> *


im sure he knows his stuff, its just that i would like to get some more useful feedback than wat he posted


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 3 2006, 10:24 PM~5366274
> *Pit knows whats up, you paid too much. Whats up Pit, I got some more T3000's laying around and some APX's  :cheesy:
> *


what you got planned for them?

you still got my addy, you know you dont want those t3ks  :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Gbody you overpaid for that isht..... could have done ALOT better for the money


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

dam, about how much do u think i over payed? lol well what do you think about the equipment? are they reliable?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 4 2006, 12:06 AM~5366415
> *dam, about how much do u think i over payed? lol well what do you think about the equipment? are they reliable?
> *


The stuff will be fine, it's all "base line" equipment though...

The capacitor is usless, he saw you coming a mile away selling you that...

It's not "bad" stuff, but your money could have been spent in different ways though...

I also don't understand the major mixing of brands he sold you...

Looks like he forgot to sell you an amp wiring kit as well, unless you just didn't take pictures of it...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

oh yea i got hte wiring kit, we tried to keep mosly everything alpine but i guess we did mix a couple of brands


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 4 2006, 12:16 AM~5366475
> *oh yea i got hte wiring kit, we tried to keep mosly everything alpine but i guess we did mix a couple of brands*


Alpine, Kenwood, Rockford Fosgate and Pioneer is more than "a couple of brands"...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 3 2006, 11:19 PM~5366499
> *Alpine, Kenwood, Rockford Fosgate and Pioneer is more than "a couple of brands"...
> *


lol it is isnt it, lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

could have gotten that for 673bux online, with a warranty from an authorized dealer...

the equipment is pretty okay, but for the amount of cash that you spent you could have gotten something alot better.....


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 4 2006, 08:23 AM~5367747
> *could have gotten that for 673bux online, with a warranty from an authorized dealer...
> 
> the equipment is pretty okay, but for the amount of cash that you spent you could have gotten something alot better.....
> *


is that including shipping? i did a lil bit of research and yea some of the items I bought are way cheaper, but then there shipping charges are fuckin high? just for the head unit the shipping was about $20-$25 on a couple of websites :uh: ?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NEXT TIME, COME ON HERE, AND TALK WITH SOME FOLKS BEFORE YOU GO OUT AND IMPULSE BUY. THERE ARE EVEN SOME THINGS IN FOR SALE THAT YOU MIGHT BUY OFF OF SOME OF THESE CATS. I KNOW THAT YOU COULD GOT A WAY BETTER ALPINE DECK FOR ABOUT $150.00 IN CLASSIFIEDS. BUT GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 4 2006, 12:32 PM~5368592
> *NEXT TIME, COME ON HERE, AND TALK WITH SOME FOLKS BEFORE YOU GO OUT AND IMPULSE BUY.  *


He did, he posted in the morning, by that night he had already bought all that stuff...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 4 2006, 11:36 AM~5368621
> *He did, he posted in the morning, by that night he had already bought all that stuff...
> *


YEAH I SAW THAT, BUT THERE IS ALOT OF SHIT HE COULDA GOTTEN CHEAPER.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 4 2006, 12:50 PM~5368726
> *YEAH I SAW THAT, BUT THERE IS ALOT OF SHIT HE COULDA GOTTEN CHEAPER.
> *


Yup, or better stuff for the same money...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 4 2006, 11:36 AM~5368621
> *He did, he posted in the morning, by that night he had already bought all that stuff...
> *


LOL, yea I guess I shouldve waited. I dont know imma just roll with it this time. next time ill do more research


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

u said u can return it right. Why dont u just take it back and start all over.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOHNFROMPC_@May 4 2006, 04:16 PM~5369842
> *u said u can return it right. Why dont u just take it back and start all over.
> *


Superb idea! :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

i dont know, i added everything up with prices from other websites and its not much of a difference because of shipping? unless you guys know or can suggest other websites i could chek out?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

LETS SEE WHAT WE CAN COME UP WITH

ALPINE 9852 $169.00
ROCKFORD FOSGATE P132C COST $49.00

THIS IS A 12" SUB, NOT A 10" X2 $90.00
APINE TYPE E 12" $44.99

KENWOOD 7202 COST $149.00

PIONEER 4 X 10 COST $89.00

ROCKFORD FOSGATE CAP, WHICH YOU WOULD NOT NEED WITH THIS SYSTEM COST $134.99


THREW THIS IN JUST FOR SHIT AND GIGGLES. JL AUDIO AMP KIT COST $69.99

A REGULAR BOX COST $89.00

TOTAL COST MINUS A 
ALPINE 9852: $169.00
ALPINE TYPE E 10: $90 FOR TWO
KENWOOD 7202 WHY YOU BOUGHT A TWO CHANNEL AMP: $149
ROCKFORD FOSGATE P132C: $49.00
ROCKFORD FOSGATE CAP: WHY YOU BOUGHT THIS: $134.99
PIONEER TSA 4103: $89.00
JL AUDIO KIT 4 GAUGUE: $69.00
SUB BOX: $89.00

GRAND TOTAL $927.99

SHOULDA ONLY PAID $793.00 DITCH THE CAP, AND I AM A CAP FAN

I AM SURE THAT WOULDA HOOKED YOU UP IF YOU BOUGHT ALL THE SHIT AT THE SAME TIME WITH SHIPPING AND ALL


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 3 2006, 09:01 PM~5366392
> *what you got planned for them?
> 
> you still got my addy, you know you dont want those  t3ks    :biggrin:
> *


Picked up 2 T4000's and a set of DD 9512's for a grand, out with the old-in with the new.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Contents of Shopping Cart 

Item to Purchase Price 

DUAL10HATCH 
Item#: DUAL10HATCH $89.99 

CDE-9852 - Alpine 
MP3/WMA/CD Player 
Item#: 74987 $169.99 

P132C - Rockford Fosgate 
Punch 3" Coaxial Car 
Speakers w/Polypropylene 
Cone 
Item#: 73797 $49.99 

KAC-7202 - Kenwood 
2-channel 920 Watt 
Amplifier 
Item#: 73501 $149.99

TS-A4103 - Pioneer 4"x10" 
Speakers 
Item#: 73823 $89.99 

CPCD10-03 - Rockford 
Fosgate Power Digital 1 
Farad Capacitor 
Item#: 73923 $134.99 

Power Amplifier Kit 
Item#: XAPCS42 $69.99 

(2)Alpine 10" Type R 
1500W Dual 4 Ohm 
Subwoofer 
Item#: 73531 $259.98 



*Subtotal: $1,014.91 

total w/ shipping rounds up to = $1,045.00

I couldve saved about $295* :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 4 2006, 05:34 PM~5370692
> *Picked up 2 T4000's and a set of DD 9512's for a grand, out with the old-in with the new.
> *


I
HATE
YOU
:angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
throwin em in the 10 or the burb?

lemme kno whassup with slanging one of those t3's if you got em still.... u kno Im broke as hell but Ill come up with the scrill for em if needed  :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

www.sounddomain.com

offers free shipping and are factory authorized dealers for all the products they sell... they even pricematch


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 4 2006, 06:35 PM~5371110
> *Contents of Shopping Cart
> 
> Item to Purchase                     Price
> ...


WELL YOU NEED TO CHECK WHAT YOU GOT, CAUSE THAT BOX IS NOT A TYPE R. THAT BOX IS FOR A TYPE E. THIS IS A TYPE R SUB


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 4 2006, 08:59 PM~5371576
> *WELL YOU NEED TO CHECK WHAT YOU GOT, CAUSE THAT BOX IS NOT A TYPE R.  THAT BOX IS FOR A TYPE E.  THIS IS A TYPE R SUB
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention there's a BIG difference in the two subs...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 4 2006, 08:12 PM~5371654
> *Not to mention there's a BIG difference in the two subs...
> *


NOW THAT IS A TOTAL UNDERSTATEMENT FOR SURE :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

yea i know i got a type e, i was just checkin out another sub similar to the price of a type e since they didnt have the type e in that website


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 4 2006, 09:55 PM~5371770
> *yea i know i got a type e, i was just checkin out another sub similar to the price of a type e since they didnt have the type e in that website
> *


The price is NOT similar... :nono:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 4 2006, 08:57 PM~5371784
> *The price is NOT similar...  :nono:
> *


to the price i paid for mine it is


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 4 2006, 09:59 PM~5371800
> *to  the price i paid for mine it is
> *


But we have ALL already established the fact that you paid TOO MUCH for the stuff you bought...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 4 2006, 08:59 PM~5371800
> *to  the price i paid for mine it is
> *


you are not telling me that you paid $250 for two Type E's. OUCH saw you coming dog for real, I know that because you ended up buying a cap for a system with 1 AMP.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 4 2006, 09:02 PM~5371820
> *But we have ALL already established the fact that you paid TOO MUCH for the stuff you bought...
> *


lol, yea i know ok lets say the price for both subs was about 210, either way i already established the fact that i couldve saved about 300 bucks lol, oh well


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 4 2006, 09:06 PM~5371845
> *lol, yea i know ok lets say the price for both subs was about 210, either way i already established the fact that i could saved about 300 bucks lol, oh well
> *


$210, you can buy a TYPE E for $44.99 click on the Sub link for Ebay here ya go

take that shit back and tell that MOFO that he is bullshit, I would check that fool


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 4 2006, 09:07 PM~5371850
> *$210, you can buy a TYPE E for $44.99  click on the Sub link for Ebay
> *


yea i checked it out dude had too much bad feedback, i would never buy from him


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 4 2006, 09:09 PM~5371860
> *yea i checked it out dude had too much bad feedback, i would never buy from him
> *


either way, there are a bunch of spot on there. He is not selling it $50 lower then what he would pay for them. Seriously those subs are only about $59


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

shyt, im probly gonna return my capacitor. wat alpine subs are good?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 4 2006, 09:12 PM~5371883
> *shyt, im probly gonna return my capacitor. wat alpine subs are good?
> *


Type R's

you will need a bigger amp for them.....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 4 2006, 10:12 PM~5371883
> *shyt, im probly gonna return my capacitor. wat alpine subs are good?
> *


I would return every piece of it honestly, that dude took you for teh noob ride fo sho...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HONESTLY G-BODY. YOU SHOULD REALLY JUST TAKE THE STUFF BACK AND REALLY LOOK AROUND, AND SHOP AROUND. JUST MY.02 YOU CAN GET ALOT BETTER STUFF FOR THE PRICE. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> I would return every piece of it honestly, that dude took you for teh noob ride fo sho...


[/QUOTE]HONESTLY G-BODY. YOU SHOULD REALLY JUST TAKE THE STUFF BACK AND REALLY LOOK AROUND, AND SHOP AROUND. JUST MY.02 YOU CAN GET ALOT BETTER STUFF FOR THE PRICE. GOOD LUCK


> really? dam i know i paid a bit more but is it really such a difference that i should return it?. the thing is that i am a noob to this audio shyt (duuh lol) so i basicly trusted this little punk and went with wat he suggested.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Hold on, I will try to put together something for ya, jus to look at.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks homie, try to work around my budget of 1300 at the most, something simple and good quality uffin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HERE ARE SOME IDEALS THAT I CAME UP WITH

FIRST OFF
Q LOGIC KICK PANELS $99.00

ALPINE DECK, SPEND MORE ON FEATURES $229.00

CROSSFIRE 404, GONNA NEED MORE POWER TO PUSH SOME SUBS $259.99

ALPINE TYPE R 6 1/2 COST $154.99

PIONEER 4 X 10. DO NOT LIKE, I WOULD REPLACE. COST $89.00

ALPINE TYPE S COST $89.00 X 2 $170

THE SUB BOX AT $99.00
4 GAUGE KIT $69.00

I AM SHOWING $1169.00 YOU CAN GO A LITTLE LESS WITH A LOWER PRICED DECK, BUT MAKE SURE YOU GET A 4 CHANNEL AMP. BUT THE SYSTEM SOME PEOPLE MAY NOT LIKE, BUT IT IS A GOOD MIXTURE. I WOULD PERSONALLY GO WITH SOME DIAMOND AUDIO 6 1/2 BECAUSE THEY HAVE THE TRI WAY HOOK UP FOR TWO CHANNEL (*ALLOWS YOU TO RUN 6 SPEAKERS OFF OF TWO CHANNELS, COMPONENTS, PLUS THE REAR SPEAKERS*) GOOD LUCK, SHOP AROUND HOMIE


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

thanx homie imma thik about it AGAIN lol


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

OK HOMIES I RETURNED ALL MY SHYT BACK, NOW PLEASE HELP ME CHOOSE A BETTER SYSTEM, LOL. IM THINKING OF BUYING FROM CRUTCHFIELD.COM AND THIS IS WHAT I GOT SO FAR, HELP ME CHOOSE AN AMP (OR AMPS IF I NEED MORE THAN 1) AND AN AMP KIT OH AND WAT ABOUT A CAPACITOR?


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

you got to look at what you want you system to do?what function you want radio to have.you can get a refurb indash tv/dvd/ tvtuner on ebay for like 500-600. get some kick panels for the front,and good dash speakers too.back deck you can get the pioneers that you took back to put back there.and a nice 4 channel amp too. and go ahead and upgrade you wiring to 0 gauge too.and all you will be lacking is the subs and sub amp :biggrin:


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

ake your time like dirty said and pick a good head unit because that is the heart of your system :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 7 2006, 07:36 PM~5386586
> *OK HOMIES I RETURNED ALL MY SHYT BACK, NOW PLEASE HELP ME CHOOSE A BETTER SYSTEM, LOL. IM THINKING OF BUYING FROM CRUTCHFIELD.COM AND THIS IS WHAT I GOT SO FAR, HELP ME CHOOSE AN AMP (OR AMPS IF I NEED MORE THAN 1) AND AN AMP KIT OH AND WAT ABOUT A CAPACITOR?
> *


my bad this is what im trying to get so far

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-vonlviG0ECE/c...A9856&s=0&cc=01

2 subs
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-nMcR7EvOvNP/c...R1042&s=0&cc=01

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-bRtCCiWB6Br/c...327CF&s=0&cc=01

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-6AZdfoIa7kH/c...C415C&s=0&cc=01


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

good choice of headunit but thats the only thing i would get from crutchfield. They sale their items overpriced and u can get the subs and speakers cheaper with the same warrenties on another site. just my 2 cents.


----------



## B's Custom (Mar 31, 2006)

Check out Partsexpress.com. I picked up a couple PG tens for about $150. They weren't the best but they hit when I had the correct box for them. Another place to look is Sounddomain.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B's Custom_@May 7 2006, 08:53 PM~5387018
> *Check out Partsexpress.com.  I picked up a couple PG tens for about $150.  They weren't the best but they hit when I had the correct box for them. Another place to look is Sounddomain.
> *


DO NOT FUCK WITH PARTSEXPRESS UNLESS YOU ARE GETTING SPEAKER, OR POWER WIRE.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SOMEONES GOT A REALLY NICE ALPINE HEAD UNIT IN CLASSIFIEDS FOR LIKE $200.00 AND YOU CAN GET A BETTER PRICE ON THOSE ALPINES, LOOK AROUND. BUT THE SHIPPING MIGHT KILL YA, SO CHECK AROUND FIRST AND SEE WHAT THE PRICES ARE, ALSO, WHAT ABOUT LOCAL, THERE SHOULD BE A BETTER PRICE, ORYOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO HAGGLE SOME FOLKS ABOU THAT PRICE.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

has anyone ever bought from woofersetc.com? they seem to have better prices than crutchfield, if so hows their shipping? are they very dependable?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

yo dirtywhiteboy u get my pm?


----------



## B's Custom (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 7 2006, 09:04 PM~5387084
> *DO NOT FUCK WITH PARTSEXPRESS UNLESS YOU ARE GETTING SPEAKER, OR POWER WIRE.
> *



Like I said all I bought from them was some PG subs. Shattered a window in my garage with them pushing 600 in a ported box


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

alright homies, here is my new list let me know wat yall think!

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Pr...ProductID=16815

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Pr...ProductID=11748

(2 subs)
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Pr...ProductID=14953

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Pr...ProductID=14926

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Pr...ProductID=14928

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Pr...ProductID=15345

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-iUZXh2z4bRV/c...50&I=044K101114


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B's Custom_@May 7 2006, 09:32 PM~5387208
> *Like I said all I bought from them was some PG subs.  Shattered a window in my garage with them pushing 600 in a ported box
> *


WHO HAS THE BULLSHIT FLAG GIF


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 8 2006, 01:57 AM~5388775
> *alright homies, here is my new list let me know wat yall think!
> 
> http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Pr...ProductID=16815
> ...


NOW THAT IS USING YOUR HEAD, AND THE BIGGEST THING IS THAT YOU STILL HAVE ROOM TO ADD AND UPGRADE CAUSE YOU GOT SOME NICE AMPS. GOOD JOB HOMIE. AND GOOD LUCK. I HAVE DEALT WITH ONLINECARSTEREO BEFORE, AND HAD NO PROBLEMS, CALL THE STORE AND GET WITH ONE OF THE REPS IF YOU CAN, AND GET HIM TO DO THE ORDER, AND GET HIS NAME, AND YOU WILL GET YOUR SHIT FOR SURE


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

thanx homie, im going to order my stuff right now, hopefully everything goes well this time


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 8 2006, 10:20 AM~5389652
> *thanx homie, im going to order my stuff right now, hopefully everything goes well this time
> *


----------

